# programming options



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

Ok, so I have decided which headers I want. Now I need to find a way to have my car tuned. Options are minimal where I live. I live in such a small town that there is no option for profession tuning unless I want to drive at least 3 hours away. Not a great option. That leaves me with these options:
I could get a handheld programmer, but I have read that it is very limited. The other option I am looking at is getting a program for my laptop and doing it myself. How hard is it to actually do this? Is there preset program settings that make this task easier? Please share any and all knowledge in this subject. Thanks.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

i've not tuned mine yet by laptop but i am planning on it. there are several versions of software available. hptuners, efilife and ls1edit. i looked over my tuner's shoulder as he removed the torque management and CAGS from my car and i'll say there are alot of tables to familiarize yourself with. i'm not sure about instruction manuals or anything like that. the local guy uses efilive and feels like it's the better software. alot of people say ls1edit is junk. but it's like linux, ms and mac, you will either like one or the other based on your preferences. me i am going with hptuners. look around, ask around your local area, there might be a tuner who is willing to give you some time for q and a.:cheers


----------

